# Suitable Name For Internet Cafe ?



## joe2cool

Hi My friend is opening an internet Cafe in May & asked me for some ideas for a suitable name ? Original if possible ?

All ideas welcome 

I have a few....... see what comes up first !

Appreciated


----------



## buddhafabio

jol....java on line


wired


----------



## joe2cool

Ok Cheers !, if I get enough suggestions I'll run a final poll of top 5 say !


----------



## hewee

joe2cool cafe

cafe 2 cool

2 cool java


----------



## joe2cool

Liking your's Hewee  especially joe2cool


----------



## p51

Cafe Surf


----------



## joe2cool

Cool ! Thx  possible top 5


----------



## Steppinstone

Can you explain Internet cafe thing to me! Is this like a coffee house with internet service? Just wondering so I can get more creative with names for it!

Thanks
Chari


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Chari...............yes exactly ! be creative & inventive  many thx !!


----------



## Steppinstone

Surf & Slurp!!   

Couldn't resist!

Chari Still thinking.....


----------



## p51

along the same line as Steppinstone:

Sip & Surf


----------



## joe2cool

Cool ! interesting ones ..............thx guys !! Sip & Surf........very good ! possibility here


----------



## p51

Java Room

Coffee Network


----------



## joe2cool

You're on a rollllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Thx !


----------



## joe2cool

Top 5 so far :

sip & surf
Cafe Surf
Surf & Slurp (gotta be there )
Coffee Network
Wired


----------



## p51

Wired...I like that.


----------



## Steppinstone

Good ones P51!!

Chari


----------



## joe2cool

Will take a photo once sign goes up !!


----------



## p51

Thanks! You too, Chari!

J


----------



## joe2cool

Liking 'WIRED' Too !


----------



## zihar

UPTOWN CYBER CAFE
e-net cafe


----------



## joe2cool

Hi zihar &

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Thx ! Keep um coming !


----------



## joe2cool

Hi Guys ! Just like to say Thx ! Looks like my friend as chosen 'Wired ! 
' for the time being  Any others will be took into consideration 

Cafe Opens In May ! 


Thx !


----------



## hewee

Hey great Joe


----------



## joe2cool

Cheers Hewee , Gonna be roped into to helping with things


----------



## michael_jii

sip and surf does it for me...

good luck to your friend

michael


----------



## hewee

Well great your get free java and online time at the cafe then I hope and you can say hi to us from Wired.


----------



## joe2cool

Will Do !


----------

